# Oxy Acetylene port a toch.. What do you think?



## chefjosh77 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/equipment/port-a-torch.asp


I have been using multiple Mapp gas torches to melt my silver and it does ok, but i dont think it will handle gold too well.

So Ive used a Mapp/oxy cheap setup and I like it, but the oxy tanks are 8 bucks a pop and last 10 mins.

I was wondering what you guys were paying for gasses at your local shops and what you think of the port a torch setup!

Hello to all by the way, this is my first post, but I have been reading forum nearly every night till my eyes fall out. Thanks in advance to all, You guys seem to be quite helpfull.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 25, 2008)

One of the finest choices you can make is to buy a torch that can be fueled with natural gas and oxygen. It's more than adequate for melting even large masses of gold or silver (ten ounces) and is very cheap to operate. If you consider this suggestion, check with a jewelry supply house and ask about the large Hoke torch that they offer. I can't provide a name, for mine has been gone for a long time, but it is roughly the same size body as a conventional oxy/acet torch body, and is equipped with a rosebud tip. 

Assuming you make the choice, pay for a consumer owned oxygen bottle, one of the largest ones available. It costs very little to fill, and will last you for months on end. The investment is a little steep, but you're spending the money now a piece at a time and getting nothing in return. 

For the record, I used to do exactly as I suggest. It cost me about $16 to have the oxygen bottle filled, which was 245 cu. ft. as I recall. A bottle would last me more than two weeks, and I used my torch daily. I had a thriving refining business at the time. 

If you don't think you can use the large Hoke torch, they are made in smaller sizes, and will serve you quite well as long as you don't expect to melt large volumes. I'd suggest one of the smaller types might melt five ounces, although I don't know that from experience. 

Welcome to the forum.

Harold


----------



## bmgold (Nov 25, 2008)

I modified my portable torch to allow me to hook it up to a larger tank of oxygen and it saved a lot of money compared to the disposable tanks. I used it mainly for exhaust repairs and a disposable tank just didn't last long enough. I bought a small oxygen tank from a welding supply shop and they give me six months to trade up to a larger tank with full credit on my purchase price towards a larger tank. I traded up and it was a good decision. It also gave me 6 months to come up with the extra money for the larger size tank. I now have a larger torch and also an acetylene tank but got it a little at a time so the cost was spread out and can now do cutting as well as brazing and welding although I'm not real good at torch welding. With a tiny torch tip I have done many torch assays testing various rocks for precious metals. One filling of the tanks lasts me a long time since I don't used it every day but when I need it to loosen a bolt or cut something off it is nice to have it and it doesn't run out in 10 or 15 minutes into a job like the disposable oxygen tanks do.


----------



## chefjosh77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Harold, I will look into that... I always listen to the advice of those who have done things before me, and from the many posts of yours that i have read It seems I would be silly to ignore your wise words 

As far as amounts, I would love to think that one day I will be casting 5oz + ingots but as far as right now I am at the stage of casting my first 1 oz button, but I think spending 300 bucks is silly if I will end up buying the more expensive one later, then It would seem smarter to save up for the larger one to begin with.

Thanks again all, and I will be reading more comments to see if anyone has this set up and how you like it for gold and otherthings... Thanks all!


----------



## chefjosh77 (Nov 26, 2008)

What natural gas are you refering to harold. Can the OXY/acelalyne rig be use as OXY/mapp or oxy propane?

and I guess a better question would be where can I learn more about torches online?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2008)

After reading your comments, I checked online for the torch I mentioned. I found the web site of the company where I bought mine, back in the mid 80's. They do not show the torch any longer, but they may be able to direct you to the maker. Here's a link to them

http://www.freshmans.com/

I recommend you contact them and talk with Charles. He is the owner, and is very knowledgeable in the ways of jewelry manufacturing and supplies. They are a retail outlet for tools of all descriptions related to the jewelry industry. 

It might pay you to mention my name (last name is Vordos), and remind him that he sold me the torch I mentioned. It had a bakelite grip, with a replaceable torch tip held in place by a large bronze nut. Overall length was about 16". In construction, it was very much like a cutting torch, although without the oxygen lever for cutting. 

I have posted a picture of the torch, below. The torch is not the intended subject matter (the ingot molds are), but you can see it well enough to see how it's made, and what it looks like. The regulator you see was for the torch. The fuel supply is the red hose to the left of the regulator. 

If you check the Freshman site, you'll find the small Hoke torch I mentioned. You'll see that they can be purchased with tips for various fuels. Natural gas is nice because it doesn't create soot, and is inexpensive. You don't need a regulator, nor a bottle. A valve on an outlet and you're good to go!

Most areas that are settled have natural gas service, which is used for heating, both water and structures, and cooking. It is served through pipes from the gas network, so no bottle is required. Could be you folks don't have it in Florida. Dunno! :wink: If not, you can use propane. Just insure that the torch you purchase is appropriate for the intended fuel. They don't all use the same tips. 

If Freshman doesn't yield results, you might consider checking with the larger jewelry supply houses. Rio Grande may have the torch, as well as others. I don't have any of the contact information for the companies, but a Google for jewelry supply sources should lead you to them. 

Hope this helps. 

Harold


----------



## chefjosh77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cant say thanks enough harold. Im excited to learn!


----------



## butcher (Nov 26, 2008)

dont forget you need the gas regulator, and oxygen regulator and bottle, for natural gas, (or Gas bottle for torch you choose). I noticed most of his torches were only hose handle and tips. looks like he has fair prices.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2008)

butcher said:


> dont forget you need the gas regulator, and oxygen regulator and bottle, for natural gas, (or Gas bottle for torch you choose). I noticed most of his torches were only hose handle and tips. looks like he has fair prices.


If a person has natural gas service, no regulator or bottle is required. 

It is almost unheard of to have delivery greater than a few ounces of pressure with natural gas service. Therefore, no regulator is required. My facility was one of the exceptions, with one pound of delivery pressure, which I requested for my large furnace. Regulation is at the meter, so additional regulation was used at each of the two furnaces used for heating the building. 

To my knowledge, there are no services provided to fill natural gas bottles. The only exception of which I am aware is when communities may have a fleet that operates on compressed gasses. 

The purpose in switching to natural gas is to avoid the filling of bottles. I would not recommend it otherwise. 

Harold


----------



## chefjosh77 (Dec 17, 2008)

I shelled out the dough for a oxy-acet rig... I got a victor torch + 3 tips , cart, gloves, and goggles for 700 bucks at tractor supply co... Its not on thier website but Its called the gas pony. They are # 3 sized tanks, and I got a #6 tip, that thing is sweet.
So harold, is that the same as your rose bud tip?

Thanks guys for all the help


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2008)

habor freight has lil setup,or get used.alot cheaper, victor are good units.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 17, 2008)

chefjosh77 said:


> I got a #6 tip, that thing is sweet.
> So harold, is that the same as your rose bud tip?


Hard to say without seeing the tip you got. A rose bud has a center hole, with multiple holes around it in a circle. The tip is quite large, thus the name rosebud. If your tip has multiple holes, you're on the right track. 

Post a picture of the tip if you can, showing the end with the holes.

Harold


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2008)

cutting tips have many holes also, don't cofuse it with rose bud, although they can be used similar to a rose bud (just dont use oxygen lever blowing gold everywhere), rosebuds are for heating heavy metal not cutting usually, they will not have the larger hole for cutting oygen and a lever. if you have a victor and no rosebud came with it you can get one for it. if you need one, check second hand stores first then welding shop, victors are very common torches, easy to get parts for.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 18, 2008)

A correction. I commented that a rose bud tip has a center hole. That may be true of some, but my Victor does not. It has a series of holes in a circle, but none in the center. Cutting tips have the center hole. I apologize for the misinformation. 

Harold


----------



## Lost_Adams (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a site so you can make melters???
*Oliver-upwind propane burner*
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oliverburner1.html


----------

